# Sauvegarde d'icones



## KimJongHyun (2 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à Tous et à Toutes, 

J'explique mon petit soucis, j'ai oublié de faire une sauvegarde de mes icônes d'applications d'origine... Vous allez me dire c'est bien fait, fallait y penser plus tôt et je vous donnes raison :rose: Cependant j'aimerais vraiment récupérer ses icônes sans une installe complète de Snow Leopard. Quelqu'un a t'il donc une sauvegarde de celles çi. Même quitte a remplacer chaque icone en icns à la main dans les ressources ( Oui je suis désespéré  ) Sinon est il possible de les récupérer via le DVD de Snow Léopard ? Voila je vous remercies d'avance de m'avoir lu et peut etre je lespère répondu 

P.S. Je fais des sauvegardes de tout maintenant, la leçon est retenue...


----------



## wath68 (2 Mai 2011)

Lesquelles tu veux ?
J'en ai quelques-unes d'origines.

Je crois qu'avec Pacifist c'est possible de les récupérer directement sur le DVD de SL


----------



## KimJongHyun (2 Mai 2011)

Bonjour et merci de ta rapide réponse Wath68, je souhaite avoir toutes les icônes d'origine seulement des applications par défaut sur Snow Léopard. Le truc c'est que je sais qu'il y a quand même du travail genre une trentaine d'icônes et je ne veux pas déranger. Si je peux me débrouiller seul sans embêter c'est moins gênant :rose: Peux tu détailler ce qu'est Pacifist s'il te plait. Et pour info je n'ai pas besoin des icônes " Finder, itunes, skype, safari et la corbeille si çà peut servir 

Edit: J'ai pas voulu faire le fainéant donc j'ai recherché sur l'ami Google, je vais me lancé avec Pacifist ( merci pour l'info  ) et je vous tiens au courant si je n'ai pas tout récupéré. Merci Wath68


----------



## wath68 (2 Mai 2011)

De mémoire, car ça fait un bout de temps que je ne l'ai pas utilisé, Pacifist te permet de "fouiller" dans les .pkg du DVD d'installation, pour par exemple ré-installer juste une application.
Il suffit juste de trouver le bon .pkg l'ouvrir et extraire l'icône.
Pacifist : http://www.charlessoft.com/

Sur ces screenshots il récupère juste l'application "Preview"
http://www.charlessoft.com/screenshots/Pacifist/install.png
http://www.charlessoft.com/screenshots/Pacifist/extract.png

En fait je l'ai utilisé une seule fois, pour récupérer l'icône Spotlight car Magnifique m'avait foutu un bordel monstre à l'époque.


----------



## KimJongHyun (2 Mai 2011)

Merci pour tes infos en plus, vraiment pratique cette petite application, je vais la sauvegardée aussi maintenant que j'en ai pris l'habitude  Je pars à la chasse au trésor et je vous tiens au courant  Bon aprem à Toi


----------



## KimJongHyun (2 Mai 2011)

Je confirme, un énorme merci à Wath68, j'ai récupéré la trentaine d'icones d'origines sans rien réinstaller juste grâce au DVD et à Pacifist malheureusement ( oui il y en a toujours un mais, j'ai une icône, une rebelle introuvable... ) Celle de centre de contrôle et de licences  Quelqu'un l'aurait 'il sous la main ?  Concernant Pacifist, super simple de prise en main et la fonction recherche est tout bonnement excellente quand on recherche une icône, même pas besoin de fouiller, j'ai pris mon temps, merci Wath ! Je m'incline


----------

